# What kinda SS Rigid 9er's are out there?



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey all, pretty new here. I recently rode my buddies KM and fell in love with it. I was already looking for a new bike so now my eyes are set on a SS Rigid 9er.

However, I am on a budget, as a soon to be graduating student that is pretty broke. I've seen the KM, Kono Unit, and Redline Monocog all around $1000-$1100 now. Ive also seen the lower ends such as Nashbars and Bikes Direct has a few around $300-$400. I want something better than some of the lower ends, but cant neccessarily afford the 1k price tag.

Anyone know of any places to shop for 2011 models, SS Rigids in the mid $500-700 range, or any other recommendations?

I also thought about possibly building one, but for now I'd like to avoid that. Thanks in advance for any advice!:thumbsup:


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I grabbed a SE Stout (discontinued) and slapped BB7s and wide bars on it as my introduction to single speeding, I think you can get a regular Monocog and add disks and have a pretty solid rig for under your budget.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Used KM?


----------



## ne_dan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ebay will be your friend


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> I grabbed a SE Stout (discontinued) and slapped BB7s and wide bars on it as my introduction to single speeding, I think you can get a regular Monocog and add disks and have a pretty solid rig for under your budget.


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't even realize they had that model. I just may have to go down that route, seems promising and right in my range


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Any chance you know if the Redline Monocog 29er has a quick release on the front? Im 95% sure it does based on pics but cant get a perfect look at it


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

theHoff said:


> Any chance you know if the Redline Monocog 29er has a quick release on the front? Im 95% sure it does based on pics but cant get a perfect look at it


Quick release.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would go for a Redline Monocog Flight or Surly Karate Monkey.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

GT Peace?


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Caffeine Powered said:


> GT Peace?







Watch more video of Root 66 #1 Hop Brook Dam on cyclingdirt.org


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I just got a sweet deal on a Niner One9...paid $900 delivered...

See my post here in the Niner forum http://forums.mtbr.com/niner-bikes/my-first-niner-779903.html

2010 Niner One9.
Hope hubs with Stans Arch rims
Truvativ Stylo Crankset
Avid Elixir 5's
Ritchey bars, stem, seatpost, seat.

Switched out a few parts for stuff I had, threw on a RR 2.4 up front, Crossmark in the rear.
Came with a brand new Niner 20T cog (17, too), and the steel 19T that was on there.
Needed a chain and chainring.
Weighs 20.5 lbs and nice for a first time singlespeeder like me!

SPP


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

LOVE my Kona Unit, have over 2,100 miles on my 2011 Unit now. Hopefully many many more to come.

It's about 22.5 pounds with a Niner carbon fork, Easton Haven wheels, Haven carbon bar, WTB Rocket V saddle, a carbon setback post and Speedplay Frog pedals, Purgatory 2.4" front and Purgatory 2.2" rear tire.


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

The new Redline Monocog flight is the best bang for the buck I've seen, not the AL version but the steel version with thinner tubing, something most steel frames at this price point lack. GT Peace is also very good. Origin 8 is coming out with a new scout frame that may be worth checking out, but probably isn't worth it unless you have bin parts to build a bike.

Though no doubt fun and cheap, I would stay clear of the bikesdirect stuff. Not that they're bad bikes, but because you'll end up upgrading most of the stuff anyway when you realize how much fun rigid ss is! I'd pay the extra and get a better quality steel frame with components worth keeping, as I wish I had done this myself.


----------



## Muxherdlr (Jul 9, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> I grabbed a SE Stout (discontinued) and slapped BB7s and wide bars on it as my introduction to single speeding, I think you can get a regular Monocog and add disks and have a pretty solid rig for under your budget.


You do know that the Nashbar SS 9er is the Old aluminum framed SE Stout?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Muxherdlr said:


> You do know that the Nashbar SS 9er is the Old aluminum framed SE Stout?


Yes, but who picked the color for that thing? This could be a great deal, because of their never ending coupon offerings.


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

KodiakBear said:


> The new Redline Monocog flight is the best bang for the buck I've seen, not the AL version but the steel version with thinner tubing, something most steel frames at this price point lack. GT Peace is also very good. Origin 8 is coming out with a new scout frame that may be worth checking out, but probably isn't worth it unless you have bin parts to build a bike.
> 
> Though no doubt fun and cheap, I would stay clear of the bikesdirect stuff. Not that they're bad bikes, but because you'll end up upgrading most of the stuff anyway when you realize how much fun rigid ss is! I'd pay the extra and get a better quality steel frame with components worth keeping, as I wish I had done this myself.


Good stuff. Thanks for the input. I made that mistake with my current bike and want to avoid that route again!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

GT (sold)








Redline (sold)








Surly KM (sold)









The GT was my favorite (Higher BB - more agressive handling)


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I just built up a Bianchi Sok. Bought the frame, fork, cranks, wheels and brakes on ebay for around $600 total (and shipped). I took the rest of the parts (cockpit, seat, grips, etc...) off my 26er. Threw some crossmarks on. The bike is very sweet and light (unofficially 23 lbs).

Ebay is really your best bet...


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

the worst thing about ebay is that you are likely going to have to pay $100 extra for shipping costs. If you can buy local and used then thats the best bet. 

I got a 2009 Haro Mary SS upgraded with bb7's and spd pedals for $510 shipped off of ebay. 

When I was looking I had the following in mind. 
GF Sawyer (SS converted)
Surly KM
Kona Unit
Haro Mary
Spot
Gt Peace
Raliegh XXIX
Redline Monocog


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

I got a cannondale sl 3 for $620 new last year. Full rigid disc brake bb7 i believe. been a great bike.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I know it's blasphemy, but I really liked my Motobecane Outcast. I had the 2008 version, which is the same as the Dawes Bullseye.


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

GT Peace gets my vote! Probably harder to find them now though, but they are a great value with a great frame. The price and the frame were my final decision, near bullet proof frames.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

What kinda SS Rigid 9er's are out there?

There's lots of them


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

Another vote for the Redline MC Flight. TheSanko tubeset and different geometry from the regular Monocog really make a difference, and once I swapped pedals and upgraded the brakes to BB7s, I haven't touched a thing on it.


----------



## schloot (Jul 27, 2011)

Godless Communist said:


> Another vote for the Redline MC Flight. TheSanko tubeset and different geometry from the regular Monocog really make a difference, and once I swapped pedals and upgraded the brakes to BB7s, I haven't touched a thing on it.


Is the geometry on the 2012 models different? The website shows them as different, but the PDF download specs show them as the same.

Either way, the top tube on the 2011 regular Monocog is pretty long- the Flight seems like it would be perfect.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

You can get a haro in that range with a little room for upgrades.


----------



## sbeishline (Jun 3, 2010)

I recently bought a leftover 2011 Monocog on sale for $549 (including shipping from Boulder, CO to Philadelphia). Debut into 29ers and SS. I rode a full squishy Kona Dawg Supreme 26 last year. So far, the Monocog is a really fun ride, espesh if you are looking to make the move without spending a fortune!


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

sbeishline said:


> I recently bought a leftover 2011 Monocog on sale for $549 (including shipping from Boulder, CO to Philadelphia). Debut into 29ers and SS. I rode a full squishy Kona Dawg Supreme 26 last year. So far, the Monocog is a really fun ride, espesh if you are looking to make the move without spending a fortune!


I ended up taking this route as well. I just bought the Monocog from Henry's down near White Clay in Delaware. Upgraded levers to Avid FR5s and brakes to BB7's. Been having a blast on it so far!


----------



## atekt (Jun 25, 2010)

randyharris said:


> LOVE my Kona Unit, have over 2,100 miles on my 2011 Unit now. Hopefully many many more to come.
> 
> It's about 22.5 pounds with a Niner carbon fork, Easton Haven wheels, Haven carbon bar, WTB Rocket V saddle, a carbon setback post and Speedplay Frog pedals, Purgatory 2.4" front and Purgatory 2.2" rear tire.


Do you have more shots of this bike?


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

The Monocog Flight is a great bike. I built mine up from a frameset that I got on the cheap. I've got about $800-1000 into the build & you could certainly build one up for cheaper. The stock build is pretty decent too.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Love my full rigid Monkey. I hacked all the derailleur junk and v-brake mounts off of the frame. The wheels and crankset are off of my Gary Fisher Rig. They are the next thing to swap out!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> GT (sold)
> 
> Redline (sold)
> 
> ...


More info on ride characteristics please...the GT frame design looks like it would ride really harshly.



randyharris said:


> LOVE my Kona Unit, have over 2,100 miles on my 2011 Unit now. Hopefully many many more to come.
> 
> It's about 22.5 pounds with a Niner carbon fork, Easton Haven wheels, Haven carbon bar, WTB Rocket V saddle, a carbon setback post and Speedplay Frog pedals, Purgatory 2.4" front and Purgatory 2.2" rear tire.


Nice build but that's gonna cost a lot more than the OP asked about.


----------



## Giddyzup (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a good deal on a Haro Ally SS in unmellow yellow. ($400 delivered) Used the money saved and upgraded the wheelset etc...


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

kona unit, it's da bomb. hint, look in classifieds


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Some good suggestions here. I sometimes wonder about the future of the SS movement. 3-4 years ago there were probably 2x as many SS bikes on the market as there are today. Little by little, they are being dropped from product line ups.

Is SS a passing fad, or is it just that SS is a niche market, and everyone who wants a SS has one by no?  So, there is shrinking demand for new SS bikes. 

Either way, there just isn't the selection there once was not too long ago.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Some good suggestions here. I sometimes wonder about the future of the SS movement. 3-4 years ago there were probably 2x as many SS bikes on the market as there are today. Little by little, they are being dropped from product line ups.
> 
> Is SS a passing fad, or is it just that SS is a niche market, and everyone who wants a SS has one by no? So, there is shrinking demand for new SS bikes.
> 
> Either way, there just isn't the selection there once was not too long ago.


it's not a fad, but if you can imagine there are only so many potential SS riders. once they all have bikes, they are not going to buy a new bike every month, or even every year.

so sales have slowed down. they will balance out after a while as new converts and old SS'ers need new bikes.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> I sometimes wonder about the future of the SS movement. 3-4 years ago there were probably 2x as many SS bikes on the market as there are today. Little by little, they are being dropped from product line ups.
> 
> Is SS a passing fad, or is it just that SS is a niche market, and everyone who wants a SS has one by no? So, there is shrinking demand for new SS bikes.
> 
> Either way, there just isn't the selection there once was not too long ago.


SS certainly went through a phase where it became more popular/trendy, and the recent diminishing supply is a function of decreased demand. "Fad" is kinda derogative, so wouldn't choose that word. SS will stick around.

I think SS popularity was galvanized by the 29er format going mainstream since the 29er's advantages (stability, climbing traction, momentum, trail-smoothing) complement SS riding perfectly. Tubeless setups also helped. SS was reborn and enjoyed a honeymoon period.

Also, a 29er SS made an awesome 2nd bike (or 3rd, or 4th, or 5th) for cash-flush riders during the housing boom. Things have changed.


----------



## conomac (Sep 3, 2010)

I got a monocots Flite a couple years back for$600. Great bike.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Ryder1 said:


> SS will stick around.


Maybe. We are at a potential inflection point as the commercial market for SSes is shrinking - either more people continue to get into it, or less do; the market indicators would seem to indicate the latter. It may not totally ever go away, but if it keeps going in the direction it is going now, it's going to end up being even less mainstream than it is now.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Maybe. We are at a potential inflection point as the commercial market for SSes is shrinking - either more people continue to get into it, or less do; the market indicators would seem to indicate the latter. It may not totally ever go away, but if it keeps going in the direction it is going now, it's going to end up being even less mainstream than it is now.


If SSing becomes less common then we become more cool.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

If they still make vacuum tubes and vinyl records, I think someone may just keep making single speeds too.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> If they still make vacuum tubes and vinyl records, I think someone may just keep making single speeds too.


I'm not sure those are good things to be compared with.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> I'm not sure those are good things to be compared with.


The point is simple: they make crazy stuff still.


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

My trek marlin ss









Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Maybe. We are at a potential inflection point as the commercial market for SSes is shrinking - either more people continue to get into it, or less do; the market indicators would seem to indicate the latter. It may not totally ever go away, but if it keeps going in the direction it is going now, it's going to end up being even less mainstream than it is now.


Well, whatever happens, I don't see parts becoming hard to get since the 29er HT will be around for a long time, and parts are I care about. I actually hate being asked about it on the trail. I'm glad 29er went mainstream since people stopped asking me about it. The last bike I'd ever own is the Jones Spaceframe b/c every jerk would wanna talk to me (or steal it!). I'm not a bad guy, but I ride to ride, not to listen to strangers ask me questions about my bike. Besides, all I ever tell them is "Trust me, I'm the most average rider ever - it's really not that hard once you get your bike set up just right."


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

I just build up a salsa el mariachi rigid. I used the fargo v2 fork so i could have the cages in the front when i get time to tour. I love the bikes so far.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*My eBay / clearance sale Niner SIR9 build*

Built this up from bits sourced on eBay (watching for 6 months or so to get what I wanted at a realistic price), and from clearance sales with online retailers.

For example the chainset is a RaceFace Deus XC 32T c/w BB from CRC at 72% off RRP. XT brakes from eBay for £50. Etc etc...

My only real extravagance was wanting to have an all-carbon front end but again it's amazing what you can find on eBay. Even got the Ergon carbon bar ends cheap from Merlin.

Love this bike to bits.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

there was a picture thread for 29er SS rigids, cant seem to find it. has anyone saved a link?


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Plenty of SS action in these two threads:

Rigid 29er picture thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/lets-see-those-29er-rigids-327678.html?highlight=rigid+picture

Rigid 29er action picture thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/a...l-terrain-782274.html?highlight=rigid+picture


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Check out the Civilian Luditte on the 29er thread.....It's da bomb


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my Mary SS, I paid 350, upgraded to Deore Hydro's, new stem and bar. Great Bike for the price


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

Elisdad said:


> The Monocog Flight is a great bike. I built mine up from a frameset that I got on the cheap. I've got about $800-1000 into the build & you could certainly build one up for cheaper. The stock build is pretty decent too.


May I ask what kind of saddle bag that is? Looks like you fit all kinds of things in there. I likey.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

It's a Jandd Tire Bag II. I usually keep one on each bike. It can hold tools, two tubes, CO2, etc. There's also room for keys and a cell phone.


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

Really inspired to build one of these.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

I have ordered an Origin 8 Scout 29 (2012 version) and all the parts I need...plus I already have some parts such as Wheels and Cockpit parts. I've only got $400 invested but even if I had to but the parts I own it wouldn't cost more than $700-$800 total. Picks will come when completed.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Bike Whisperer said:


> I have ordered an Origin 8 Scout 29 (2012 version) and all the parts I need...plus I already have some parts such as Wheels and Cockpit parts. I've only got $400 invested but even if I had to but the parts I own it wouldn't cost more than $700-$800 total. Picks will come when completed.


Here it is!


----------

